# Eating leftovers



## joshbjoshb

Hi, a guy here 

My wife says that I am insulting her as a woman, and it's the worst insult, when I don't eat the leftovers. "Ask every woman" she said.

Well, first I eat them very nicely the first time around. She is a good cook. The only issue is that after being served leftover from the same meal three days in a row (every time another dish, but still), I simply can't look at them.

I don't even ask her to make anything for me. Just not eating it.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Holland

Well it will take a long time to "ask every woman" but if it helps I would laugh if someone got so offended by such a stupid thing.

OMG life is so short, who cares about stuff like this. If you don't want leftovers 3 days in a row then how is that insulting to her? I don't get it, is she bored senseless or something, does she have no real issues to get stressed over.

As for being the worst insult, haha no there are 100's of things that would be worse. She needs to get over herself.


----------



## reesespieces

I think she needs to cook with more variety. Usually when I cook-- and this saves time during the week-- I cook two different things at once. If it's chicken, I'll make some baked with vegetables and rice and the rest of the chicken I'll cook on the stove with other food for a meal. I also don't throw in all sides at once, so my husband usually has two main dishes plus 2-3 sides to choose from. Granted, he doesn't always eat my cooking because he is a junk food addict but I know that the food available isn't limited. 

When you are a cook it is difficult to get over yourself because cooking is sort of like a performance. LOL. Non-sexual performance, but the way people treat you and your cooking means a lot. I even get insulted when my husband won't eat the homemade meals that I pack for his lunch because I think he doesn't like my cooking. You can't change your wife's feelings but you can change the food that's cooked. Have you tried taking a meal and tossing it with other sides, or eating it with a small salad? What kind of leftovers are we talking here?


----------



## norajane

I don't like leftovers and don't eat them, ever. If she made smaller meals, there wouldn't be leftovers. We had to teach my mom how to cut her ingredients in half, as she cooked like she were feeding an army instead of a family of four.


----------



## mablenc

I like left overs it easier to hear up and serve. My husband is like you, maybe he'll have leftovers once more but not back to back. I don't mind even when I'm working full time. It's who he is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777

We dont care for leftovers... I'm a chef by trade. I cook at home all the time. I make enough for three and thats it. 

except for lasagna.


----------



## samyeagar

Well, considering I do almost all of the cooking...  It doesn't bother me in the least if any of the left overs get eaten or not.


----------



## samyeagar

Accipiter777 said:


> We dont care for leftovers... I'm a chef by trade. I cook at home all the time. I make enough for three and thats it.
> 
> except for lasagna.


The lasagna, and chili, and things like that that can be even better reheated as leftovers for sure


----------



## Ikaika

Easy, my wife takes meal that were made one night uses the left overs to reinvent it into a whole new meal the next night. She does this all the time. I personally like left overs but my boys don't. So this is how she maximizes meals without wasting, which neither of us like to do.


----------



## waiwera

Left overs??

What are leftovers?

I have 3 large STARVING sons, a husband in a manual job ...we don't have leftovers?

Sorry not much help... 

If you guys constantly have so much left overs and wifey gets mad that you don't eat it...why doesn't she just cook less...so there isn't any leftovers to get mad about!


----------



## chillymorn

Well, I guess coming from a poor family I got used to left overs. even like left overs. It is cheaper and less hassle to just heat yesterdays meal up.

If you guy can afford the expense then I think smaller meals everyday is not too much to ask.

maybe you could even take over some of the cooking. an every other day arrangement might be the answer.


----------



## mablenc

OP tell you wife she can send me the leftovers  problem solved


----------



## meson

We developed a rating system that indicated how many times in a row we could eat the meal. Some were only a one but some were a three. Once the ratings were known we would vary the meals or portions accordingly. 

Another thing we do is to cook different meals the next night and eat leftovers on the first the third night and so on. The goal is to finish everything we cook to minimize waste so we frequently take stuff from one meal and make a different one later. 

One of the things we do with pork roast is to make pork enchiladas on a later night. Encourage your wife to vary the meals like this.


----------



## Mavash.

I'm not a fan of leftovers unless it's a favorite dish. I cook what we will eat in one sitting. I'm married to a foodie. No way would he want to eat the same thing 3 meals in a row. LOL


----------



## meson

chillymorn said:


> .
> maybe you could even take over some of the cooking. an every other day arrangement might be the answer.


:iagree:

We do this as well and it enables us to make things we like when we want them. We each have our standard go to meals that are yummy.


----------



## waiwera

Yeah I'd like to eat left overs too! 
But agree tree nights in a row is a bit much... unless you just 'meh' about food...as some people are.

IF I ever do have left overs of my own that I'm hoping to take to work for lunch or the like... I have to tell everyone I licked it and sneezed on it AND I have to put my name on it or someone will gobble it all up before I get a chance to!


----------



## Ikaika

My favorite is after Thanksgiving when my wife boils the bones to make a stock base for spicy pumpkin soup. I later shred the bones and put it into a special compost pile (fertilizer). I hate to throw away or waste things.


----------



## meson

waiwera said:


> Yeah I'd like to eat left overs too!
> But agree tree nights in a row is a bit much... unless you just 'meh' about food...as some people are.
> 
> IF I ever do have left overs of my own that I'm hoping to take to work for lunch or the like... I have to tell everyone I licked it and sneezed on it AND I have to put my name on it or someone will gobble it all up before I get a chance to!


Nothing messes up a meal plan like an unexpected lunch snag!


----------



## chillymorn

all the meals left in the rifig at the end of the week is called hodgepoge. Everybody picks what they want out of the mix and we saved some money not have to cook another meal.

in a perfect world I'd have a fantastic meal every night and then sex!


----------



## mablenc

drerio said:


> My favorite is after Thanksgiving when my wife boils the bones to make a stock base for spicy pumpkin soup. I later shred the bones and put it into a special compost pile (fertilizer). I hate to throw away or waste things.


We make turkey chipotle soup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meson

drerio said:


> My favorite is after Thanksgiving when my wife boils the bones to make a stock base for spicy pumpkin soup. I later shred the bones and put it into a special compost pile (fertilizer). I hate to throw away or waste things.


Yum! Maybe I will come by after Thamksgiving for some! I will be in Waimanalo for Thanksgiving this year...


----------



## Ikaika

meson said:


> Yum! Maybe I will come by after Thamksgiving for some! I will be in Waimanalo for Thanksgiving this year...


Not too far from Ahuimanu


----------



## Another Planet

Left overs are great. I love to cook but it's just me here 50% of the time so that's usually what I eat when the kids aren't here.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I think it only matters if you're b!tching at her to cook more for you. If you're not then who cares?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Turkey & Navy Bean Chili Ain't Bad! Great for a cold Central Texas day!
Serve it up with tortilla chips and jalapeno peppers and you've gotten yourself something special there before you!

Add some Mexican cornbread for some enhanced enjoyment!*


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Offer to cook or bring something home or to take her out once in a while. Or explain to her why you find leftovers unpalatable at the third sitting.

I often eat leftovers, but my kids and I like this because it saves time and money and other resources, and when the leftovers are gone, we know we'll have something new to eat. I don't deliberately overcook though, unless the kids say they want the same thing in their Thermoses the next day for lunch.

My kids bring their leftovers home, I often have someone's half-eaten PBJ sandwich with coffee for breakfast (homemade bread, organic crunchy PB, organic jam - good stuff.) And at meals, if they leave anything on their plates, it goes back into the serving bowl if I don't feel like finishing it off. 

But to us, food is food. We like to eat well, but we're also aware of the vast majority of the world who do not get to pick and choose what they eat, or how much. We try not to abuse our privilege. Soon, there will be less to eat of higher quality food, even in developed countries, but for now it is pleasant to have discussions about how to creatively use leftovers, just the fact that we have leftovers! It's a luxury to even be in the group that can discuss these things. Along with the hype about what the latest diet craze is and how many calories a day to deprive ourselves of to lose a pound a week.


----------



## OhGeesh

Ha............I don't know how people even still do this. We don't cook "dinners" we are a workout/health first family. So, it's more like:

Me: Hungry?
Her: NO, I had chicken breast at 4. Will just make a smoothie after the gym
Me: Yeah, Cool I'm just having egg whites and salsa

Now the kids they actually get a meal. Red beans, pizza, spaghetti, but the wife and I only eat bad on cheat days.

We both make our own food, pack our own lunch, etc etc.


----------



## waiwera

OhGeesh said:


> Ha............I don't know how people even still do this. We don't cook "dinners" we are a workout/health first family. So, it's more like:
> 
> Me: Hungry?
> Her: NO, I had chicken breast at 4. Will just make a smoothie after the gym
> Me: Yeah, Cool I'm just having egg whites and salsa
> 
> Now the kids they actually get a meal. Red beans, pizza, spaghetti, but the wife and I only eat bad on cheat days.
> 
> We both make our own food, pack our own lunch, etc etc.


See I don't get this... I cook every single day... from scratch, good whole food. For me it's one of lifes joys.

I've worked in the fitness industry for 20 years it sounds like you guys competing in comps...getting bodyfat down?
Is that right...can't imagine any other reason in the world to eat egg whites and salsa for dinner :scratchhead:

Fark that!

PS: I competed back in the early 1990's in body sculpting comps...so I've done this kind of eating.

It was hell and far from healthy no matter what you convince yourself...IMO.


----------



## Another Planet

waiwera said:


> See I don't get this... I cook every single day... from scratch, good whole food. For me it's one of lifes joys.
> 
> I've worked in the fitness industry for 20 years it sounds like you guys competing in comps...getting bodyfat down?
> Is that right...can't imagine any other reason in the world to eat egg whites and salsa for dinner :scratchhead:
> 
> Fark that!
> 
> PS: I competed back in the early 1990's in body sculpting comps...so I've done this kind of eating.
> 
> It was hell and far from healthy no matter what you convince yourself...IMO.


Yeah I agree. There is nothing healthier then from home from scratch. 
PS that healthy protein shake you are drinking has so much additives in it you are slowly killing yourself


----------



## SunnyT

My mom used to pull everything out of the fridge on Thursday nite and we had "Must Go's"..... everything must go. Growing up with 11 siblings, if it was edible....we ate it. No complaining allowed. 

My H will eat the same leftovers all week long. Easy for me, but I'm not crazy about it. Kinda makes me wish all my brothers would come in and finish off that dish so I can get on to the next one! 

Then I remember that I'm grown, and the brothers are far away....and H eats everything I put in front of him. So I count my blessings, and made something else!


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband doesn't like to eat leftovers either. I don't get offended. I usually serve any leftovers on the days he works.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I like leftovers. 

I grew up with a mom who had the "think of the starving kids in Africa" talk whenever I didn't finish my meal. If I don't eat the leftovers, I fee like I've wasted food. I save leftovers and eat it either for lunch or breakfast the next day.

Unless it's a favorite meal of some kind, I can't leftovers three days in a row though.


----------



## julianne

People with heart disease eat foods like egg whites and salsa, I think. Maybe diabetics too.

I don't mind leftovers, neither does my h. As long as it tastes good we don't care if we just had it yesterday.

What really drives me crazy is people who eat out and will not take home restaurant leftovers. Such a waste a food. I know people like this, they think it makes them look poor.


----------



## BFGuru

I'm broke. If I can get a pound of chicken to stretch into more than one meal, I'm doing it and nay sayers be damned.


----------



## heartsbeating

Sometimes my meals are barely edible on the first sitting lol. I'm not offended by that.


----------



## heartsbeating

I think left overs are great. Lunch/dinner for the next day already sorted? Fantastic! ...some meals taste better the following day. Those curry dishes become spicier! It's not too often we have left overs though. 

Hubs is the main cook in our home. The meals I cook are usually vegetarian and it seems he doesn't really acquire a taste for those meals more than once. s'all good from my perspective.

josh, do you tell your wife that you think she's a good cook? It sounds as though cooking is attached to her sense of worth or is perhaps an expression of care. Rather than just not eating, have you told her you don't like leftovers? Is there a reason why she cooks those portions? And what time shall I come over for dinner?


----------



## Blondilocks

My husband wouldn't touch leftovers. Didn't offend me at all. Some items freeze well and can be brought out at a later date. I usually set some aside for my lunch.

If your freezer is large enough, you can plan on freezing them and have an emergency supply on hand.


----------



## Holland

I'm a vego and a lot of vego meals are actually better the next day or two.


----------



## Devotee

I would not want to eat the same leftover meal three days in a row either. I think your wife definitely needs to learn how to cook in smaller batches. 

I would not be insulted, but I don't enjoy cooking.


----------



## Rowan

My ex-husband would not touch leftovers. I think he felt eating them was something poor people did. I grew up poor, and don't mind leftovers the next day, so maybe he was right. At any rate, he did not cook at all but insisted on an entire freshly made meal each night. I simply worked around him. 

I tried not to make more of most things than we would eat in one meal. Anything that I just couldn't make a smaller batch of (soups, some casseroles, roasts, lasagna, etc.), I simply froze the leftovers in meal-sized portions and brought out later. He was clueless in the kitchen, so I don't think he ever even noticed that this lasagna was, not just the same recipe, but actually the _exact same _lasagna we'd had last month.

Interestingly, when we first married he also would not touch one-dish meals. No big pot of soup or chili, no stir-fry over rice, no main-dish casseroles, no one-pan pasta dishes like lasagna or baked ziti, and certainly no sandwiches like po-boys or burgers. To him, those things were all fine, even very good, but they, like takeout or leftovers, were not _meals_. A meal involved a meat, at least three separate side dishes, bread and dessert. And a good wife fed her man a meal, freshly prepared, each and every night. Yes, his mother was a SAHM. No, I was not. He had to learn to deal with it or learn to cook. Since he did not learn to cook, since the divorce he's now eating a ham sandwich with a side of chips about 4 nights a week and takeout the rest. Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

joshbjoshb said:


> Hi, a guy here
> 
> My wife says that I am insulting her as a woman, and it's the worst insult, when I don't eat the leftovers. "Ask every woman" she said.
> 
> Well, first I eat them very nicely the first time around. She is a good cook. The only issue is that after being served leftover from the same meal three days in a row (every time another dish, but still), I simply can't look at them.
> 
> I don't even ask her to make anything for me. Just not eating it.
> 
> Your thoughts?


My thoughts are that your lovely wife has a bit of a drama queen side to her.Seriously how dramatic could she be about this. You're insulting her as a woman?! wha? LOL

Tell her to learn how to cook smaller so you're not eating the same darn thing for days on end.My husband refuses to eat leftovers from the same meal more than once.He'll eat it for lunch the next day then he's done unless it's something he never gets tired of like MD crab soup. 

She needs to get over herself and stop internalizing your lack of multi day leftover consumption as an attack on her womanhood.


----------



## always_alone

My h does most of the cooking and also takes great pride in his meals. 

We just put leftovers in the freezer for one of those days when we're too busy or exhausted to cook. Works wonderfully! We usually have an assortment of quick and delicious meals ready to go, and don't get bored eating the same thing day after day.


----------



## OnTheRocks

It's pretty ridiculous for her to be offended, but if you don't want leftovers, cook something yourdamnself. (male perspective here)


----------



## Mavash.

I'm hypoglycemic so I eat lame things like egg whites, chicken, vegetables and salsa. My smoothies are homemade, fruit, nuts, water, ice....

The kids get normal meals.


----------



## Fozzy

So many dishes taste better the next day. I guess giving it time for the flavors to blend in the fridge improves it or something. Sometimes it's even a good idea to make the dinner the night before you eat it, so it has that "leftover" taste.

Soups, beans etc work great like this. I don't recommend for fish and french fries.


----------



## Coffee Amore

This is such a First World problem. 

I don't know why she'd be offended. It certainly seems like she's getting offended over something very minor.


----------



## KalmAndKollected

My sister in-laws boyfriend was like this. For some people, they need rejuvenation in their left overs. Spagetti? Re-heat with a small amount of butter. It's like brand new! Chicken? Add some water when reheating. Fresh chicken again! Some small steps like these can add life to left overs, for fussy eaters. 

I'm a male.


----------



## Lordhavok

I dont mind leftovers, but after a couple of times I'm done with it. Like samy and fozzy said, some things are better after its sit in the fridge overnight. Like chilli, or stew, lasagna, ect. Other things not so great, like kfc, it sucks warmed up.


----------



## Jellybeans

joshbjoshb said:


> Hi, a guy here
> 
> My wife says that I am insulting her as a woman, and it's the worst insult, when I don't eat the leftovers. "Ask every woman" she said.
> 
> Well, first I eat them very nicely the first time around. She is a good cook. The only issue is that after being served leftover from the same meal three days in a row (every time another dish, but still), I simply can't look at them.
> 
> I don't even ask her to make anything for me. Just not eating it.


Maybe you could cook on the third night.


----------



## Cosmos

I freeze leftovers. I can't bear eating the same meal two nights on the trot, let alone three, and wouldn't insult my SO by expecting him to do so either. This way, if we don't feel like cooking, there's always a selection of ready made meals waiting in the freezer.


----------



## chillymorn

this thread reminds me of sloppy seconds!


----------



## Cosmos

Fozzy said:


> So many dishes taste better the next day. I guess giving it time for the flavors to blend in the fridge improves it or something. Sometimes it's even a good idea to make the dinner the night before you eat it, so it has that "leftover" taste.
> 
> Soups, beans etc work great like this. I don't recommend for fish and french fries.


:iagree:

Curries, chilli and casseroles can even taste better second time round


----------



## anotherguy

joshbjoshb said:


> Hi, a guy here
> 
> My wife says that I am insulting her as a woman, and it's the worst insult, when I don't eat the leftovers. "Ask every woman" she said.
> 
> Well, first I eat them very nicely the first time around. She is a good cook. The only issue is that after being served leftover from the same meal three days in a row (every time another dish, but still), I simply can't look at them.
> 
> I don't even ask her to make anything for me. Just not eating it.
> 
> Your thoughts?


Dont make so much. If you are eating the same thing for a week - you are simply making too much food.

We make leftovers intentionally on the weekends when we have time to make great meals that can be quick/great during the week when she is busy with the kids... but you can overdo it certainly. Some things like Gumbo and Lasagna improve as leftovers... but I certainly dont wat to eat leftover Stew for 4 days no matter how good I made it.

One response would be:

"honey - you are a fantastic cook and I LOVE leftovers...just dont make so much that we will be eating this for the next 3 or 4 days."

Of course - if my wife was the one doing the cooking - I have to say I would shutup and eat whatever she made - or cook something else myself if it didnt interest me. You can't really complain when someone is cooking for you either! Cooking is both a chore and a labor of love - so tread lightly. I know this because I am the cook and know what its like after 25 years of doing it.


----------



## anotherguy

Lordhavok said:


> ... like kfc....


laugh. I thought we were talking about _real_ food...

:lol:


----------



## OhGeesh

waiwera said:


> See I don't get this... I cook every single day... from scratch, good whole food. For me it's one of lifes joys.
> 
> I've worked in the fitness industry for 20 years it sounds like you guys competing in comps...getting bodyfat down?
> Is that right...can't imagine any other reason in the world to eat egg whites and salsa for dinner :scratchhead:
> 
> Fark that!
> 
> PS: I competed back in the early 1990's in body sculpting comps...so I've done this kind of eating.
> 
> It was hell and far from healthy no matter what you convince yourself...IMO.


Nope it's just a lifestyle.........I get my blood drawn every 3 months too lol. I eat 6 meals a day not a breakfast, lunch, dinnner, it's all about macros and calories in. 

If you have eaten healthy before and cook from scratch you know that cooking from scratch rarely equals healthy. It equals yummy, but not healthy.

We are all different. My wife even has a little sign that says "He didn't marry me cause I can cook. He married me cause I can kiss!"


----------



## waiwera

OhGeesh said:


> If you have eaten healthy before and cook from scratch you know that cooking from scratch rarely equals healthy. It equals yummy, but not healthy.


No! You're incorrect there. In fact how on earth do you come up with this??? Are you really so brainwashed? 

I'm an organic farmer. I grow my own vegetables, fruit, herbs and rear chooks and ducks for eggs and meat, we also rear most of our grass fed and free range red/pink meat. Wild rabbit I manage to shoot with my bow and arrow most weeks. Fish and shellfish we catch ourselves locally from our kayaks.

Nothing shop bought can compare...
Certainly no chemical sh!t storm of a shake or egg white anything...blah!

You really really don't need to eat chemical or boring and tasteless sh!t like that...eat clean and you can eat tasty and wonderfully nutritious food. Fark...at least eat the friggin egg yolks. The best and most nutritious bit.

It's very old fashioned nutrition to think egg/yolks should be limited.

But as you say....each to their own..... :scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

waiwera said:


> No! You're incorrect there. In fact how on earth do you come up with this??? Are you really so brainwashed?
> 
> I'm an organic farmer. I grow my own vegetables, fruit, herbs and rear chooks and ducks for eggs and meat, we also rear most of our grass fed and free range red/pink meat. Wild rabbit I manage to shoot with my bow and arrow most weeks. Fish and shellfish we catch ourselves locally from our kayaks.
> 
> Nothing shop bought can compare...
> Certainly no chemical sh!t storm of a shake or egg white anything...blah!
> 
> You really really don't need to eat chemical or boring and tasteless sh!t like that...eat clean and you can eat tasty and wonderfully nutritious food. Fark...at least eat the friggin egg yolks. The best and most nutritious bit.
> 
> It's very old fashioned nutrition to think egg/yolks should be limited.
> 
> But as you say....each to their own..... :scratchhead:


You really can tell the difference.I never buy grocery store meat anymore for that very reason.Nope,it's off to the local butcher that supplies yummy meat from local farmers only. Then there is the local produce market which is AMAZING. At first the only difference you notice is the taste and quality.Then long term you start to FEEL the difference in your body. Sounds crazy but it's totally true.


----------



## RandomDude

It does hurt though... I still remember during a fight when my wife made me something to eat and I accidently knocked it on the floor. It stung me really, not to mention how she felt. Now that was dramatic sure but...

I'm not normally empathetic to other forms of love - like I still rejected her at times when it comes to her love language (physical touch/WOA), but when it's acts of service - like making a meal, and I stomped on it, it makes me feel like I ran over a kitten or something.

Although its true that at first her cooking was horrid, I still ate it, and perhaps this is her love language -> and for you to reject her food it's the same as rejecting her.


----------



## omega

My husband grew up eating left overs, but I don't like them so I am extremely careful and only make enough for one meal, ever. I have MANY meals that I can cook in as much time as it would take to heat up leftovers (we don't own a microwave), so there's no point. 

BUT... would I be offended over something like this? Never!! If I am not offended when I cook something new and H doesn't like it (happens 1-2 times/year), I certainly wouldn't be offended by him not wanting to eat leftovers. Let the man eat what he wants....

As far as if he should have to cook something for himself, I think that is down to the couple. When H hasn't liked something I made, I make him something else, but I don't mind or resent him for it. If I did, yeah I would tell him to make something for himself (which would probably be crackers LOL).


----------



## RandomDude

I used to cook years ago when I was single, after years of marriage though, I've been spoiled, and now have resorted to takeaways and eating out everyday since seperation!


----------



## Wiltshireman

Growing up in and now having a large family we always cook in bulk as it cuts down the cost.

I love to cook at the weekends so if there is any Gammon left after a Sunday roast I will make a Suet Rolly Polly and put it in the fridge ready for my wife to cook on the Monday. I can see nothing wrong in making a great big batch of bolognese on Tuesday so that you can use the leftovers in a lasagna on Wednesday.

Nothing lasts more than two days in our house no matter how much you cook, with our five kids and those that my wife does daycare for everything goes.


----------



## muffin1983

My husband also doesn't like leftovers so I just started making smaller meals. If we have leftovers, I will either use parts of it to make a new meal the next day or eat leftovers for lunch. Problem solved. We also freeze meals if we have large quantities of it for a later time.


----------



## Boottothehead

My ex used to eat everything, so there never were any leftovers. Now, we sometimes have them, and sometimes don't. I'm siding with the majority, and think that there are plenty of foods that taste better the next day, like vegetable soup or a meatloaf sandwich. However, my heart wouldn't be broken if the husband didn't want three days worth of meatloaf - it means more for me!


----------



## DobermanLove

This thread made me LOL 

Explain to her you like variety, but in a tactful way. Or you could do the cooking and make her eat the same leftovers for 4 days, maybe she will get the point.


----------



## Pault

Portion control. 
That is as simple as it gets. The fact you really like your Ws cooking is great. BUT she also has to realise that if shes finding offense that you dont want the left overs all the time the surely you can feel somewhat offended that she insists in over preparing costly food and insisting that you have to eat the same thing across a number of days.

Food is costly, its an issue across the world where weight problems are concerned. Even top chefs will over prepare meals but they also havethe skills to use the "leftovers" to make a differing meal, thats how they make their money

Home economics can be simple. If the volume of a meal is caussing left overs taht equate to 2 o4 extra portions then the perosn cooking it has not assessed individual consumption. 

Most families have some food that is left over, we cannot all estimate how hungry someone feels when they cook in advance. But if there is continued left overs then you are actually throwing money in the compost heap and not doing the families weight health any favours.

Perhaps a calm discussion about cooking less and wasting less =,more money in the household pot for some special treates may be in order.


----------

